# Anonymous Strikes again!!



## clinton (May 30, 2012)

U read it right..Anonymous this time has broken into the Official Party Website of Trinamool Congress(TMC)..
*aitmc.org/
hav a look at d msg...
Wonder whats coming  in d nxt fw days...
Source:fb page of Anonymous India


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2012)

Doesn't look like defacement. Probably just a regular 404 message.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clinton (May 30, 2012)

Actually for 2 hours or so there was a page created by anon tht ws displayed.It had appeal msgs to join the movement.
Since a while ago,the 404 error is being displayed..


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2012)

too much of anything is bad. and bringing down website after website is definitely not the best way to protest.


----------



## clinton (May 30, 2012)

But atleast it's not violent..& n0thng in comparisn to wht d govt. is doing wid us...


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 30, 2012)

i hope it doesn't irk the simians in the centre to go on a cyber-rampage due to all this (the way they are sniffing & scuttling around internet & broadband issues, it is a probability).


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

It is actually a great move.
Well why did they have to jail the cartoonist (The reason of the protest).
Don't we have a freedom of speech? We can say ,draw anything we want in a comic.
Oh,so if this continues so many cartoonists making comics on the Govt will be arrested?
Shame on the government



clinton said:


> But atleast it's not violent..& n0thng in comparisn to wht d govt. is doing wid us...



+1.Exactly The government speaks all rubbish.Nothing to that?
There are far more serious issues in Indian.Than to arrest a cartoonist for making  a comic.


dr.anonymous
Department Faculty


----------



## funskar (May 31, 2012)

clinton said:


> But atleast it's not violent..& n0thng in comparisn to wht d govt. is doing wid us...



+1

If a cartoon is made on any politician .. they jailed the maker & forget the Rights of people
Bt if same thing happens wid any common man then they say it's freedom of speech..
Just one word for indian politician = M**herf*****


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Wonder wonder what might happen after June deadline


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

its live now :/


----------



## clinton (May 31, 2012)

Dr. Anonymous also grt 1....
Wonder if d site admin knws of it,or tht too shud be told by Anon...


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> dr.anonymous
> Department Faculty



where did you get this link from? this happens to be the college where my brother earned his civil engg. degree from


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

^^ keep checking their FB page they keep updating which website they hacked


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ keep checking their FB page they keep updating which website they hacked



my account's inactive (deactivated) on FB. reason enough to log-in back now


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> dr.anonymous
> Department Faculty



Should have put up Anorion's avatar


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 31, 2012)

Faun said:


> Should have put up Anorion's avatar


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> dr.anonymous
> Department Faculty



Simply awesome!!
From where did you find it?


----------



## soumo27 (May 31, 2012)

aitmc.org redirects me to a twitter page... :O


----------



## pramudit (May 31, 2012)

anonymous organising a movement called "occupy india" on 9th june... they will hack some websiites and protest in various cities.. they are giving protest places on their fb page...


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Department Faculty



Anonymous made it clear that they didn't hack it. They accessed the site, removed the profile thing thing and requests that whoever did it does not do it again.


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Anonymous made it clear that they didn't hack it. They accessed the site, removed the profile thing thing and requests that whoever did it does not do it again.



Then who did that?


----------



## clinton (May 31, 2012)

*www.AITMC.org  totally defaced....Again!!
Check it out guys...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

^^rofl :d


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL, so who's going? I am for one.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

clinton said:


> *www.AITMC.org  totally defaced....Again!!
> Check it out guys...



Damn, missed it. Its back to normal. Please take screenshots and post it here please.


----------



## clinton (Jun 1, 2012)

Anonymous hacks Trinamool Congress website and Mizoram Government website

Here's d addrss of an article regrding it,its got a screenie too,but its just of half of d pge...


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2012)

watch the video of Join the Revolution Campaign.

[Youtube]R0VN7QSg2oE[/Youtube]


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

these Anonymous now has started to act like a c*****. Earlier thought they might do something now i think they are just another petty hackers.
They are hacking non required sites and posting useless messages.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

I doubt whether this will get enough response. This will require a massive campaign of the likes of the Anna Hazare campaign.



dingdong said:


> these Anonymous now has started to act like a c*****. Earlier thought they might do something now i think they are just another petty hackers.
> They are hacking non required sites and posting useless messages.



Atleast they are trying to do something. We all know that the government is a big fat **** and there is nothing we can do to about it. What they are doing is an act of defiance against those f*****s in the government.

I appreciate their farsightedness. What we are seeing now is a precursor to bigger schemes the government could come up with to suppress and control us. Action needs to be taken now or we'll be sorry later.



Spoiler



The indian government is the new RAJ.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I doubt whether this will get enough response. This will require a massive campaign of the likes of the Anna Hazare campaign.
> Atleast they are trying to do something. We all know that the government is a big fat **** and there is nothing we can do to about it. What they are doing is an act of defiance against those f*****s in the government.
> 
> I appreciate their farsightedness. What we are seeing now is a precursor to bigger schemes the government could come up with to suppress and control us. Action needs to be taken now or we'll be sorry later.
> ...



Sorry but that hazare campaign was also a bigger b******t! Maybe what he was doing was for the beneficial of everyone.But the outcome was horrible.Can you say that all those idiots who joined him were good and honest.Heck even 70% of them were unaware of their motive they even had no idea why they were in the crowd.Wtf!

_Rang de basanti_ has many wonderful dialogues.watch it again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

@dingdong They probably dont hack main stream sites as it will cause inconvinience to normal end-users.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @dingdong They probably dont hack main stream sites as it will cause inconvinience to normal end-users.



Makes sense.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @dingdong They probably dont hack main stream sites as it will cause inconvinience to normal end-users.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Makes sense.


yes it does.how thoughtful.

Btw i also have adoubt on thetechfreak being a member of it.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

They should hack Swiss bank


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ Swiss bank securities cannot be hacked via the internet.


----------

